

Facebook spent 23 seconds fighting racism, and failed - jarcane
https://medium.com/culture-club/facebook-spent-23-seconds-fighting-racism-and-failed-a57a4dce44f1

======
tdkl
> This is where we would hope that the Internet would come in. After all,
> that’s the promise of the digital age, isn’t it? Unlimited access to a sea
> of information. Anyone can learn anything. Underfunded schools are a moot
> point, because everyone can pull themselves up by their bootstraps with a
> wireless connection, and fix any stubborn points of ignorance they might
> have — whether that be advanced algebra or racism.

Sadly you won't find this on popular sites like Facebook. Learning is all but
popular.

------
theorique
I wonder what the solution is.

With so many people encased with their own filter bubble, and and an
increasing number unwilling to consider other points of view rationally (i.e.
objectively, without judgment, and without jumping to take offense), I only
see the situation growing more and more polarized over time.

The article would have been improved by reducing the sniping at "white people"
and recognizing that this is a broad, human issue. People tend to cluster in
groups that have similarities. In some cases, the similarities are along
interests (bitcoin geeks, Alabama football boosters) and in other cases the
similarities are along ethnic, religious or cultural lines. It's not something
that white people are doing to others - it's a human tendency.

------
cafard
Meh. If you give people an opportunity to voice an opinion for (effectively)
nothing, some will. Those wishing to hand out bruises may be more motivated to
voice their opinions than those who'd rather deal out hugs. To quote Caliban
(The Tempest, Act 1, Scene 1)

Cal. You taught me language; and my profit on ’t Is, I know how to curse: the
red plague rid you, For learning me your language!

